# battlefield 2 problem



## help_me1991 (Jan 1, 2006)

i cant get battlefield 2 to open. i open it and the screen goes black for a few seconds then back to the desk top.


----------



## ZX81 (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd guess it would be something to do with your video card but I cant really say without having specs to look at.


----------



## help_me1991 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok wat r specs?


----------



## gc1986 (Jan 2, 2006)

specs are your computer specifications
The main ones that you need to know are:
Processor speed, RAM, Video card.

But by the sounds of it, your computer doesnt meet the required specs as I tried it on a machine with a video card that wasnt supported to see what would happen and the same symptoms came up.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

make sure to look at the supported video card list, the game only supports the ones that are on the list. Other card will not work


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Usually this problem is video card related. Either your video card is not supported or perhaps your drivers are too old. 

Right click on your desktop and go to Properties. Click Settings. Under Display, it should show your monitor's name plus the name of the video card you're running.

Most likely, the video card is not capable/ supported by BF2.  

The same thing happened to my friend. He went out and bought BF2, and he has a new, top of the line (or so he thought) computer. The computer easily met the specs, but when he installed it, he had the same problem as you did. 

I told him to check his video card, and it turns out he had 64mb integrated graphics.


----------



## help_me1991 (Jan 1, 2006)

it only works some of the time. so times it works and plays. some times the screen goes black and goes back to the desktop.


----------



## xryanx (Jan 5, 2005)

Ages ago i had this problem with an RTS game, the problem was that my graphics card wasnt good enough. It did open sometimes regardless though. Make sure your graphics card is compatible, and download any updates for it. 
Make sure you have one of the following
Radeon X700 (PCIe)
Radeon X600 (PCIe)
GeForce 6600 (PCIe)
GeForce PCX 5900 (PCIe)
GeForce 5800 Series (AGP)
ATI Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
ATI Radeon X800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9800 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 Series
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350LX)
ATI Radeon 9500 / 9700 Series
ATI Radeon 8500 Series
ATI Radeon X300 Series
NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
NVidia GeForce 6800 GT
NVidia GeForce 6800
NVidia GeForce FX 5950 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5900 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Series
and that it is at least 128mb.
If what dale said doesnt show your graphics card download Everest.


----------



## help_me1991 (Jan 1, 2006)

when i do that under settings it says plug and play monitor on Radeon X600 Series


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

That's the type of video card you have then, Radeon X600, and if it's a PCI-E card, it would be supported by BF2.


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

ok. I have EXACTLY the same problem. your graphics card is DEFINATELY not supported by the game. just to check, go to your battlefield 2 shortcut on the start menu, and if you do this right you should come up with a list of shortcuts including one called 'battlfield 2'. above/undernieth this, you will see a shortcut called 'easyinfo'. press this.

once that screen has loaded, have a look at the upper part of the text. if one of the lines has an 'i' icon, then copy and paste that line of text into the post. what 'EasyInfo' Does is checks your system that it is compatible with the game.

Corey


----------



## help_me1991 (Jan 1, 2006)

these r the lines with i's Display Device RADEON X600/X550 Series - Display Driver 6.14.10.6587


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Give us your system specs by clicking Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, save the information, and then paste it into this thread.

Your video card is supported, so you won't have to worry about buying a new one. We have to make sure your other parts meet the minimum requirements first though.

Also, try installing the latest drivers for your video card, you can download them here.

Oh, and do any other games work? Or is BF2 the only one you've tried?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Get yourself updated ATI drivers for video card
make usre you install the proper monitor driver for your actual make/model of monitor.
I had a similar experience when mine was set to plug n play monitor ** beats me **

goodluck
Swiper


----------



## Dangerm0use (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you manage to sort the issue out, I had exactly the same problem and resolved it. Did you change your monitor ?


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

are you talking to me about the bf1942 prob? oh.. well yeah that's fixed - reformatted pc (for a different reason). also just to let you know I upgraded to 1.5 gig of ram and got a radeon 9800 pro and bf2 now works beautifally, and the graphics.... THE GRAPHICS!!!


----------

